# would anyone know where to get fabric style hangtags made or unique style handtags?



## misterteepitting (Feb 3, 2007)

so i've seen this type of hangtag before, nothing really new i guess,, but i recently seen a cool version that " THE GAP " did , maybe someone who recently went to the gap might know what im talkin bout....., its a hangtag thats made from a light fabric but looks worn and torn with frayed edges and the logo and other info is screenprinted on, i believe its part of the gap's new collection... so pretty much its a screenprinted fabric hangtag that has a metal hole to put the lanyard through, correct me if im wrong, im bad at describing,,but anyways, would anyone know which companies would provide this service? thank you.



*i know its probably not called a lanyard but you know what im talkin bout, the rope that attaches the hangtag to the woven neck label, but this time they used a soft rope material and attached it to the neck label with a small saftey pin.*


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Exactly what we used to have.

Although that's not going to be much help......we made and printed them ourselves.....


----------



## misterteepitting (Feb 3, 2007)

aww man, i was pretty excited when i saw you post "Exactly what we used to have.",,,and then sadly i continued reading..thanks anyways


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

All is not lost 

I'm hunting around my contacts to see if anyone knows anything....


----------



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

there are dozens of label companies in the garment district. Here's one in Commerce, CA.
They do the type of cloth hangtag you are referring to.

Progressive Label, Inc.


----------



## misterteepitting (Feb 3, 2007)

oh, great , thank you to you both,,appreciate it,,, i looked around the net, but only found a company that does it but its located in china, and its been days since i contacted them without a response....monkeylantern,,,i actually thought about that too, doin it myself that is, but knowing me, it wouldnt come out right,..but ill check out progressive Oddica, thanks to you both again.,,,


*EDIT* i just checked out progressive as listed above and the minimums are way too high for me at the moment...5000 pieces, i dunno if my budget will allow


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I have two Gap(red) shirts. I know what you're talking about. ^_^

I've seen many brands at Barney's and Nordstrom doing those kinds of tags.

I bet you could make them yourself by getting some type of canvas cloth and using a cheap product like PhotoEZ to print on it. However, I don't know how to get the grommets (metal holes) on. I don't know if you actually need those though, because with a low budget, it's not exactly necessary. 

If you need links for supplies, here's a place for cheap fabric.

Canvas Natural - Discount Designer Fabric - Fabric.com

There's a link on the left column of the forum with sponsors.

EZScreenPrint and Circuit Bridge: Manufacturer of PhotoEZ, StencilPro, Screen Printing kits, and Custom Stencils have the photoez if you want to try that. That will be a little more expensive, but I highly doubt you'll need too many supplies. You can use pretty much any waterbased ink or paint to print on the canvas.

This is the only help I can offer since most professional companies have 1000+ minimums. ^_^


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Quattroporte said:


> However, I don't know how to get the grommets (metal holes) on.


It's extremely easy to do with a hand tool if you're only doing a small quantity.


----------

